# Stanley 7" Combination Square- model 46-323



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

When these were new at my local store, they were about $12-14 (iirc).. I guess that was 10-15 years ago..

I liked it so much, I bought a second one…










Over the years, I lost one of them along the way… Maybe, one day, it will show up again in a dark corner somewhere, but I haven't seen it in years…

Just a couple weeks ago, the other one broke. ...The tang at the top of the screw sheared off…

At the time, I didn't think anything of it. I threw the body in the garbage and just kept the ruler part. I figured I'd "just get a couple more" next time I'm at the store, but now I'm really regretting that decision!

After striking out at every store around here, I looked for it online. There isn't even anything like it online anymore!

There's a comparable version made by Empire, and I would've bought it, but I don't like the way the markings are laid out on that one.

I'm hoping Stanley will come out with a new version of this classic. I can't believe it's been discontinued.. It was one of my "go to" tools.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.stanleytools.com/products/hand-tools/measuring-layout/squares

https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-46-123-12-Inch-Contractor-Combination/dp/B00002X2HE


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I am pretty happy with the Swanson 6" square I bought at Amazon. It's not the unusual 7" size of your old Stanley but it is a solid, affordable square. I find it easy to read.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> I am pretty happy with the Swanson 6" square I bought at Amazon. It s not the unusual 7" size of your old Stanley but it is a solid, affordable square. I find it easy to read.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks Nathan, that Swanson looks like the next best thing.

The only reason I hesitate on that one, is the mm increments on one edge. I have no need for that…

Even on the Stanley, I never cared for 1/32" increments. They're too hard to read. I'd like to find one that only has 1/8" and 1/16" increments. Also, if they made the blade just a hair under 3/4" wide (same as 3/4" plywood), that would be a nice feature.

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> https://www.stanleytools.com/products/hand-tools/measuring-layout/squares
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-46-123-12-Inch-Contractor-Combination/dp/B00002X2HE
> 
> - waho6o9


Thanks for doing the search for me waho6o9, but that's the 12" version… I already have that one.

I like the smaller one better. The 12" only comes out when needed.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Thanks for doing the search for me waho6o9, but that s the 12" version… I already have that one.
> 
> I like the smaller one better. The 12" only comes out when needed.
> 
> - HammerSmith


*Problem solved!*










AND---- you get a bonus 5" rule at no extra cost!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome HammerSmith, here's their response:

Thank you for your contact. We apologize for any trouble or inconvenience in finding parts information. From your description, it seems that you might be interested in model number 46-123 which is active.

https://www.stanleytools.com/products/hand-tools/measuring-layout/squares/12-in-combination-square/46-123

I sent another inquiry about the smaller combo square and we'll see what they say.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> Thanks for doing the search for me waho6o9, but that s the 12" version… I already have that one.
> 
> I like the smaller one better. The 12" only comes out when needed.
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!! That's actually a good idea! I could cut a 12 down to 7 pretty quick and clean with my little grinder… right on!


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> You re welcome HammerSmith, here s their response:
> 
> Thank you for your contact. We apologize for any trouble or inconvenience in finding parts information. From your description, it seems that you might be interested in model number 46-123 which is active.
> 
> ...


Right on, but that's still the 12" version… I already have one of those..

But I'll admit, I had an ulterior motive when I started this thread…

I'm trying to get Stanley to start making the 7" version again!

I already wrote to them myself too, and I'm hoping more people will pester them about it as well


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

Here's the response I got from Stanley:

"Hi Jim,

Thank you for contacting us.

I understand your concern regarding 46-323 7-inch combination square no longer being available. I am sorry about that. I can forward you comments to the proper department in hopes they can address this in the near future.

Thank you,
Jonathan
Stanley Tools Customer Care
Visit us online at http://www.stanleytools.com "

...I thought that was pretty cool of them to respond during a holiday weekend… I was expecting to wait until Tuesday for a response. Right on Stanley, well done!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Customer Service ([email protected])

That's odd, my response came from Dewalt. In any event it's strange they're reducing

their inventory. That Klein hacksaw may be the answer!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Is the 7" version the same size as the12" other than the ruler itself? If not, cutting it might be quite the same as the 7". If it is, you could simply replace the 12" rule with the 7" you still have. Another thing to look at is whether your 7" rulel will fit in another brand. You can always paint it yellow. ;-)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Get a 12" square….toss out the parts you don't need….and replace the broken part.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> Customer Service ([email protected])
> 
> That s odd, my response came from Dewalt. In any event it s strange they re reducing
> 
> ...


hmmm, that IS weird.

DeWalt is the expensive version of Black and Decker… Are you sure they're related to Stanley?

In any event, if DeWalt made a nice pocket square, I would buy it. As long as it's made the way I like it.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> Get a 12" square….toss out the parts you don t need….and replace the broken part.
> 
> - bandit571


Actually Bandit, if I had known that it was NLA, I wouldn't have thrown it out.

It would've been pretty easy to fix or replace the screw that failed… But I thought it would be easy to "just get another one".

In my post to start this thread, I might not have described the failure clearly when I said it "sheared off" …. The top of the screw didn't snap. It was just that the tang was worn down to nothing. ..

I probably could've just peened and filed it, or even made a new piece from a bolt, but it didn't seem worth it. I thought it would be easy to get a new one… Oh well, too late now.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> Is the 7" version the same size as the12" other than the ruler itself? If not, cutting it might be quite the same as the 7". If it is, you could simply replace the 12" rule with the 7" you still have. Another thing to look at is whether your 7" rulel will fit in another brand. You can always paint it yellow. ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman


I think the 7" has a smaller body too Nathan.

But I'm glad I kept the ruler part… And I didn't even know what a rarity it is! I just kept it because it's a great little ruler. It's thick, nicely flat, and easy to read. The only thing I don't like about it, is the one edge that has the 1/32" increments.

All those extra marks make it hard to see, and anyone who can't "eyeball" the center of 1/16" increments is in the wrong business anyway imo.

The way I was taught, goes like this:

3/32" = 1/16th "plus" 
7/64" = 1/16th "heavy"

My eyeballs are a little too old to read those 1/32 increments anymore… And the 1/64 increments, fuggedaboudit! To me, they just make they make the whole thing hard to see.

The blade (ruler) that I saved is a little narrower than the 12" version. It's 7/8" wide… I always wondered why they used that size… Imo, they should've made it either 1", or slightly less than 3/4" (to match the thickness of 3/4" plywood).


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Description says 7" but the picture shows a 12" square. If you want it bad enough you can call them and ask
http://www.superiorindsupply.com/46-323-stanley-combo-square-7-comb-square-94051
Same here too: but a little cheaper.
http://www.decaturindustrialsupply.com/46-323-stanley-combo-square-7-comb-square-94051

It could be that because Stanley doesn't sell it anymore they have to use a stock picture of the longer one.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

Right on Nathan, thanks again! I already called both places, but of course they're closed for the holiday weekend.

I'll check back with them next week, and I'll order a couple more (if they're the right ones).


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> Customer Service ([email protected])
> 
> That s odd, my response came from Dewalt. In any event it s strange they re reducing
> 
> ...


So apparently, DeWalt IS related to Stanley. I did not know that..

I got an e-mail to take a survey, and the banner on top said "Stanley, Bostich, Porter Cable, Black and Decker, Dewalt".

I was really surprised to see Porter Cable on that list..


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Sounds like it's out of production:

"Thank you for your reply. We apologize for any trouble or inconvenience. We are not currently showing 46-323 on our website which means that you would be looking online or checking with local hardware stores."

Hack saw time.


----------

